# How to made Flexible joints out of PVC



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

How to made Flexible joints out of PVC

You can make these flexible on any size PVC.
I have lots of gray pipe end that are great for this project.
The gray pipe has the cuplink build in to the end.

1- Soften the PVC pipe and flatted the end.
When end are flatted put in cold water

2- Round the ends of the pipe and drill a hole in the middle
and place a screw in the hole a washer between pipes and a nut 
To make a rigid connection drill a screw on both side of 
cuplink and secured it.

3- Here the finish joint as you can there are many way to adjusts the joint
See the pictures for more details.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey thanks for this. Nice and simple.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Good to know ! Thanks


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

great minds think alike, I suppose
Here's a very in depth tutorial by beelce: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Weird....y'all come up with that at the same time?


----------



## scabbie (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for this post. Very informative.


----------

